# Henry Clay Honduran Hermoso Cigar Review - ClayHondo



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Just outta the box and into the mouth 10 minutes of Bliss so far, kinda sweet,white smoke, soft touch. Real good flavor to start,punched it for a c...

Read the full review here: Henry Clay Honduran Hermoso Cigar Review - ClayHondo


----------

